#ubuntu-us-la 2011-02-19
<Robdgreat> ok.
<Robdgreat> hey kellnola
<kellnola> um, yeah?
<kellnola> is this a Louisiana channel, specifically?\
<Robdgreat> yeah
<kellnola> there must be at least 5 or 6 debian/ubuntu nerds in LA!
<kellnola> where are you from Rob?
<Robdgreat> I'm in Metairie
<kellnola> New Orleans here
<Robdgreat> I figured :)
<kellnola> :)
<Robdgreat> r2d2rogers is in Monroe, I think DaCeige is in the nola area
<kellnola> tho I've met some Houma linux nerds here and there
<kellnola> MONROE!
<kellnola> you poor thing!
<Robdgreat> this channel's been pretty dormant for a good while, though I'd love to see that change
<kellnola> there are precious few unix, let alone linux jobs here. It's painful, cause I know NONE of us want to leave
<Robdgreat> yeah I'm looking at a primarily windows server-related job
<kellnola> bummer
<kellnola> windows server isn't so bad these days
<Robdgreat> I just got out of a dev job in a mac shop
<kellnola> windows desktop --- yikes
<Robdgreat> eh. I run 7 at home
<Robdgreat> I just fired my ubuntu box back up yesterday
<kellnola> hell I've been strictly linux since 1995 or so (personally, on my desktop)
<Robdgreat> I came to the conclusion a while back that life's too short to hardcore OS bash
<Robdgreat> I actually enjoyed using mac
<Robdgreat> but it's much more unix-like than windows is
<kellnola> yeah but windows raises my blood pressure. I'm  not young anymore
<Robdgreat> I'm actually running a virtualized Plan 9 environment within ubuntu x-forwarded to windows 7 on my desktop to which I'm remoted in from my vista laptop in the other room
<kellnola> after ten years at a strictly unix gig (MMS), I'm at a company that does a lot of small client windows type service. I'm fucking lost with windows these days
<Robdgreat> due to the logging bot, we try to watch the language in here
 * Robdgreat nods to locobot_4 
<kellnola> erm, excuse me
<Robdgreat> :)
<kellnola> so, how do we push desktop / general linux usage these days? I really think it is a no-brainer for most small companies
<kellnola> yet they are resistant to the end
<Robdgreat> That's something I regrettably haven't had the spare cycles to devote to in a little while
<kellnola> Seriously, open office is pretty much on par with MS office now, there are plenty of alternatives to MS Exchange, etc.
<Robdgreat> agreed
<Robdgreat> I've been interested in more arcane systems recently
<kellnola> I mean really, Ubuntu is a wonderful desktop by anyone's standards.
<kellnola> like? Xerox PARC? LOL
<Robdgreat> c64
<kellnola> OMFG
<Robdgreat> ya rly
<kellnola> you are hardcore
<Robdgreat> I missed out the first time around, and my recent interest was piqued from a music composition standpoint
<kellnola> I vaguely remember writing programs that drew geometric shapes for C64 in high school
<kellnola> music?
<Robdgreat> yeah, that's what keeps the C64 somewhat relevant to this day
<kellnola> Ubuntu / Debian has awesome music programs ... ever looked at Solfege?
<Robdgreat> it did have the most sophisticated consumer sound chip ever developed
<Robdgreat> it's the standard for 8-bit music
<kellnola> I wish there had been something like Solfege when I was a music major
<kellnola> you must have missed the Amiga
<Robdgreat> I did
<kellnola> Amiga was way ahead of it's time
<kellnola> popular around 1991-94
<Robdgreat> that was my understanding
<Robdgreat> yeah I know about it, I just missed out the first time
<Robdgreat> I do have an emulator, though
<Robdgreat> and I want to get my hands on a1200 or so
<kellnola> you can get any of that on ebay I'm sure
<Robdgreat> oh sure
<Robdgreat> but not necessarily for a cost I can justify at this time
<kellnola> but at this point it's just nostalgic
<Robdgreat> there's still a thriving c64 demoscene
<kellnola> really?
<Robdgreat> granted, it's very predominantly european
<Robdgreat> my understanding is the amiga scene is smaller
<kellnola> as a desktop user I'm mostly into video, but the linux offerings, while feature-wise are OK, they tend to crash all the time
<kellnola> OpenShot and Pittivi in particular
<kellnola> where do you work Rob?
<Robdgreat> doh
